# Fuel Filter



## Guest (Sep 25, 2002)

Can someone tell me where the fuel filter is located on my '94 Altima? I think I need to change it.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## 01LTD (Sep 28, 2002)

Try posting in the right section. You may get more responses.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

It's on your firewall next to your master cylinder.


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

BORNGEARHEAD said:


> *It's on your firewall next to your master cylinder. *


That`s right, I had three 1994`s. I changed a lot of them. My green GXE was the best.


----------



## Hardcore (Oct 16, 2002)

It can be a bitch to change, You got to get the hose off with out tearing it and busting your knuckles all up.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

use some WD-40 on the hoses to help get them off easier.............and it sounds like u should invest in a Haynes/Chilton manual for ur car.........its very helpful............


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

altimate94 said:


> *use some WD-40 on the hoses to help get them off easier.............and it sounds like u should invest in a Haynes/Chilton manual for ur car.........its very helpful............  *


Haha that is sort of like telling a Hen how to lay an egg.

Hardcore is Mr. Parts. He is the Nissan guru, he plays the part. He is Mr. ESM.


----------

